# Detailers in Cardiff area?



## Luke227 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi

More information and images in this thread, but basically have a few marks on the passenger door of my Suzuki Swift from an accident in the icey weather last year. 

Scratches can be felt, but not too apparant from a distance. Might be a long shot but just weighing up the possibilty of taking it to a local detailer to get a professional to have a go at some point.

Thanks

_Created a thread rather than using the stickied topic at the top as I feel the question is a bit more specific than just an normal detail. Thanks_


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Luke,

Here is a list of all the Welsh Pro supporters on DW, any of these guys should be able to sort your issue out (or at least advise you on it better.) so feel free to get in touch with any of them directly :thumb:

Examples of their work can be found in the studio section so you can check that out beforehand.



> Name:Vehicle Detail (Phil h)
> Tel Contact: 07756536874
> Website: www.vehicledetail.co.uk
> Area:North Wales
> ...


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

PM sent Luke.


----------

